# Lou Robin's T-Square It



## lucyoatalena (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this business and wanted everyone to know that Lou Robins at Heat Press Essentials has
been my best source of information. His T-Square It made it possible to always know my transfers were in the correct position and was
such a time saving tool. If you have used this
tool you know exactly what I talking about and 
if you haven't it is something you should check into. Not only is it affordable but soooo easy to use.

And I would also like to thank Lou for the videos
on U-Tube which also were a great help. He also
gave me great tips and advice on many facets of our business. Lou is such a great person, he know
a whole lot about this business and will gladly share his knowlege with you. If you haven't 
heard about him and his T-Square It and Logo It
you should check his site out at *heatpressessentials.com *it will be well worth your time.

Thanks Lou for everything.
Sandy Foote
Sandy's FootePrints


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Sandy,
You are right about Lou. He's been on this website for many years sharing the information he has packed away in his brain cells to all of us that are new and even to those who've been doing it for a while.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

We all know and love Lou...he has been haunting us for a long time. Beware of this man as he lives in a tree with his friends the Keeblers making cookies and t-square its and weaving textiles from his long knotted beard. Just for fun Lou.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> We all know and love Lou...he has been haunting us for a long time. Beware of this man as he lives in a tree with his friends the Keeblers making cookies and t-square its and weaving textiles from his long knotted beard. Just for fun Lou.


David, would you mind translating that for me in English....please! 



:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

lucyoatalena said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to this business and wanted everyone to know that Lou Robins at Heat Press Essentials has
> been my best source of information. His T-Square It made it possible to always know my transfers were in the correct position and was
> such a time saving tool. If you have used this
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> We all know and love Lou...he has been haunting us for a long time. Beware of this man as he lives in a tree with his friends the Keeblers making cookies and t-square its and weaving textiles from his long knotted beard. Just for fun Lou.


 I like cookies.. mmmmm


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

To be clear.. none of the above people were asked to post any information. I never expect anything for the information I help people with. I hope it helps them get the job done. I thank you all for the kind words. Lou


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Has to be nice to have customers promoting your products and service. You certainly deserve it Lou. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Lou...c'mon, you know that give them all free t squares.....just kidding. Have a great T'day!


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah Thanks for every thing you have done.
Number 1 in my book.
Keep up the great work


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay guys and gals...now you have done it! I made a couple caps for Lou with his logo in vinyl and now I will have to do it all over because his head will be so big the other caps won't fit...

by the way Lou...did you get reservations for ISS?


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Lou's products are top-notch and they save a *ton* of time!

The T-Square-It is awesome!

Eric 

PS: I have not been paid for this report.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Okay guys and gals...now you have done it! I made a couple caps for Lou with his logo in vinyl and now I will have to do it all over because his head will be so big the other caps won't fit...
> 
> by the way Lou...did you get reservations for ISS?


Have done the reservations yet. Still debating if wife is going.. or if I am driving down..


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Thanks ya'll . . . 

ya'll reminded me that I needed to order more teflon sheets for the second press


Diane
;o}

did ya'll know that Lou knows Santa Claus?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, with everything nice that has been said about lou, he is one in a Million.
I too have not been paid or on payroll of JRobbins.lol


----------



## Lynn07 (May 10, 2013)

Hi, Is this item still available, and if so, where can I buy it? Thanks!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It's still available. I'll dig and see if I can find his contact information.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Here you go. Home Page Lou doesn't sell it directly anymore but sells through distributors. There is a whole list of places to buy it near the bottom of his website. I'm not sure if these links will transfer here or not. But if they don't you can just go to his website.



The leading industry suppliers have chosen to offer it to their customers ..
Contact one of our resellers below.just click their name.
The dealers below are the only authorized resellers of our products.
Coastal Business Supply (Missouri)
Best Blanks (Florida)
Heat Press Nation (So. Cal
Pro World (NJ)
Heat Press Vinyl (No. Cal)
Alpha Supply (Tenn.)
Product Sign Supply (No. Cal)
Ace Transfer Co. (Ohio)
Heat Press Inc (So. Cal)
Rhinestone Templates (Minn)
Zing Rhinestones (Idaho)
Digital Arts Solutions (Arizona)
Specialty Graphics (Chicago)
Sign Warehouse (Texas)
US Cutter (Washinton, Tenn.)
Seps Graphics (Birmingham, Al.)


----------



## Lynn07 (May 10, 2013)

Much thanks! Found it!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the original T-Square it. One of these days I'll upgrade it to #3.


----------

